# 87 4000 quattro dpr no mA



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

hello all! i have an 87 audi 4000 cs cis-e... i have been tring to tune the dpr with no result. no matter what i do, it reads 0000 mA. the car is running ok, but i think there is more in her. not sure if the ecu is doing anything. any one have ideas?! 
thanks all 
james


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

With the multi-meter hooked up, or whatever you are using to take the reading with, disconnect the O2 sensor. You should then see a steady 10mA (+/- a little) reading. If you do then it is most likely a mixture issue, too rich, if you don't then it could be a few things, bad harness, bad connections, wrong multi-meter setting or even a bad ECU. But first see if you get a steady reading.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

i dont get a reading with the o2 unplugged either. still zero. it isnt rich, i have unplugged the o2, connected a air fuel gauge and set the base up. even after messin with it, she still reads 000. when do i look on the harness, check, ecu.....


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

"When"? I think now would be a good time. Is this a self made test harness or a purchased pre-made one? Have you used it before? Are the batteries in the multi-meter OK? Have you tested the wiring between the ECU and the DPR?. Doubt that last question is valid as it does not seem to be in limp-home mode. Multi-meter set to the correct range? If the engine is running OK as you indicated, it has to be something in the test equipment or how it gets the reading.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

i ment where....... its vws harness, i have never used it.. how does it react in limp? batteries are good in meter. and no, i havent checked the wireing. just the dpr input? power?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

There is no way that I know of to test what you are trying to test without making or buying a small test harness. You could cut the wire going to the DPR and fit the meter in between the positive wire, but this does not sound like what you have done. It sounds like you are testing at the connector for the DPR either while attached or un-pluged, that will not work. You need the test harness as the mA reading is taken in-line.


----------



## booested4door (Jun 10, 2004)

no i mean its vws actual test harness. 1351 or whatever it is.. im not that stupid yo! so yes i have the test harness.....


----------

